

We're doing HTTP right - the_mitsuhiko
http://fireteam.net/blog/were-doing-http-right?

======
the_mitsuhiko
Last time someone submitted a draft of a blog post I accidentally published on
my private blog titled "I'm doing HTTP wrong" about a talk I gave at PyGrunn
2012.

I since pulled that and rewrote it to better show what our infrastructure is
actually like.

I'm more than happy to answer questions about that :-)

~~~
k_bx
So, I am just about writing something that would describe my REST API
(possibly generate handlers from description) and integrate very nicely with
Sphinx for docs, and I can see (on slides) you already have something like
that. Am I right? Do you plan to share something like that? Thanks.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
Yes, we have something for that but it's customized for our type system. But I
think I could probably write.something up about Sphinx customization.

------
mwsherman
I love that the tl;dr is at the bottom. Humor intended, I hope.

------
ardillamorris
The tl;dr should go at the top!

------
DrCatbox
Fireteam website looks nice!

